# [email protected] says Hello !!!



## [email protected] (May 4, 2009)

Hey, everybody, just new tring to learn the site.


----------



## [email protected] (May 4, 2009)

hey, I am new 2 site. try n 2 learn how 2 use it and navigate the site. I am big aviation fan and new starting modeler. I am attempting to model the P-51 Mustang N 1/48 scale by revell. Anyway, I type 2 much. just wanted 2 say hey. Thanks


----------



## Colin1 (May 4, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hey, everybody, just new tring to learn the site.


Let me guess
you've got an industrial-strength firewall there


----------



## Matt308 (May 4, 2009)

Hey drop. Welcome. I must encourage you to type in complete sentences and use the shift key. One other of our approximately 13,000 members did not heed these words and we berate him often. You have been warned. Now enjoy the forum!


----------



## Thorlifter (May 4, 2009)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## ccheese (May 4, 2009)

Welcome.... and heed Matt's warning...

Charles


----------



## rochie (May 5, 2009)

welcome to the site


----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2009)

Welcome. Heed Matt's warning.


----------



## Airframes (May 5, 2009)

Hello and welcome. Please use English, I don't read 'textese'!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2009)

G'day...welcome to the forum!


----------



## Foxriver (May 5, 2009)

Hi,welcome to the forum!


----------



## Njaco (May 5, 2009)

2 much! I failed at mathematics!! 

Welcome!


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2009)

O.k Warning has been taken. Sorry about that didn't think....


----------



## Matt308 (May 5, 2009)

Good man!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 6, 2009)

rochie said:


> welcome to the site



GAAAAAAAA!!!! No caps or punctuation!!!! Evil...EVIL, I TELL YOU!!!!  



Heh.  Welcome aboard, DropTop!


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2009)

Welcome to the site.
Greetings from Poland.


----------



## rochie (May 7, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> GAAAAAAAA!!!! No caps or punctuation!!!! Evil...EVIL, I TELL YOU!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Heh.  Welcome aboard, DropTop!



That's why I'm a chef !


----------



## RabidAlien (May 7, 2009)




----------

